# Facebook Special Ideas



## CourtneyRPhotography (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey I am new here! My name is courtney and i am the Photographer of Courtney R Photography. 

I am needing some ideas on coming up with a special for a free photoshoot but in the process of gaining more fans... but what can i do to accomplish this? THank you! 
CourtneyR Photography - Artist - Anderson, SC | Facebook 
is my page


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 30, 2011)

Why is gaining more fans the Holy Grail?


----------



## Tony S (Jun 30, 2011)

Work on coming up with ideas for paying photo shoots. Those are the real fans you want.


----------

